# 1967 HO engine



## Mathew Sokos (Sep 6, 2016)

Just found out from PHS that the orginal 400 engine in the 1967 GTO in the I am buying had a HO 400 with 360 hp with Safe T Track close ratio rear end with M21 transmssion. Bad news is the original engine is not in the car. Trying to return the car to as close to original as possible. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks like it could have had one of two casting number blocks-- 9792510 or 9786133. 

Wallace Racing's Pontiac Engine Search

There are a couple of '67 blocks on Ebay. But they probably have the wrong 2-digit code on the front.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAL-1967-PO...CK-9786133-C-10-7-GTO-1968-1969-/252537542254

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-Pontia...Ventura-Bonneville-Motor-Engine-/331966385327

Probably had #670 heads, and either a 744 or 068 cam. There are plenty of 670 heads for sale. But you'll need some with a casting date code earlier than the build date of your car, to be "numbers correct".

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...70+heads.TRS0&_nkw=pontiac+670+heads&_sacat=0

You can buy clones of the 744 & 068 cams. But they won't have the correct part number.

Had 2 different Q-jets for manual trans--7027263 & 7037263. Some of the prices for these old Q-jets are ridiculous, if they came on Musclecars, like Birds & Goats.There are usually some on Ebay, which may or may not be all original. Here's a couple of '67's. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-Pontia...158e1c9&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=281791265341

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-702727...ash=item419c117a3d:g:fr4AAOSwHnFV6cup&vxp=mtr

It'll cost you some extra $$ to buy all the correct # parts for your resto. It's up to you whether you think it is worth the price. 

The intake was casting # 9786286. Here's one for sale on Ebay. But, it's WAY over priced. I think you can find one cheaper than that.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-Pontia...56-/112090686653?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

Some of these guys probably have one to sell. If not, you can find one over on the PY forum. 

This guy may have one. He sells lots of Pontiac stuff, but can't list everything. 

http://forums.maxperformanceinc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=781880

Need to use a thin stainless plate under the carb. If not, the "hot slot" will cause carb problems. It's best to plug the holes in the "hot slot", then use a stainless plate & the correct gasket. Here's a link to the explanation of this, from Q-jet guru Cliff Ruggles. 

http://cliffshighperformance.com/simplemachinesforum/index.php?topic=873.0

Ron's Pontiac Page: Pontiac Intake Manifold Part Numbers

Here's some of the stainless plates.

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...ck=Search_01056_1041118_-1&pt=01056&ppt=C0359

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...KPujtdQiX2mVcEHnBQw2cSZYFKNLR6mRzkaAleL8P8HAQ

http://www.autozone.com/fuel-delive...o-carburetor-mounting-base-gasket/344021_0_0/

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...DYLJ6geHlT6lh46kkNiuVcUbD-dZVdYI44aAgXX8P8HAQ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-69-STA...HESTER-Q-JET-CHEVY-BOP-CADILLAC-/261684991657

https://www.amazon.com/Fel-Pro-60731-Carburetor-Mounting-Gasket/dp/compatibility-chart/B000C2CBZ8

http://quadrajetparts.com/quadrajet-stainless-steel-heat-shield-thick-p-97.html 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quadrajet-C...ts-/231382551915?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/hly-108-20/overview/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rochester-Baffle-Plate-1245917-/180242009213


If any of this Wallace info is wrong, I'm sure that Pinion head or some of the other guys can correct it.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I have an early '67 Rochester carb I bought and rebuilt to run while Cliff had mine using his book.
It has been run on my '67 and works great, butterefies are nice and tight.
600 bucks shipped


----------

